# Free Weekend in the Highlands



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Mrs b2ongo and the b2ong-ettes were off for the weekend so took full advantage of the free time (which seems to be at a premium these days).

First two are from Friday night down at Lossiemouth.

1. This is the watch tower between Hopeman and Lossie beaches.


The Watch Tower by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

2. This one was a bit later on in the evening along at Lossie.


Covesea - Lossiemouth by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

3. Saturday morning and I dusted off the boots and headed for Skye in search of a mountain to climb. Went for Bla Bheiin and this was the view looking east up Sliagachan Glen.


Glen Sligachan - Skye by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

4. An this view looking over the Cuillins. Probably my favourite sight in the whole of Scotland (and I suppose that means the world).


The Cuillin Ridge - Skye by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

5. Back down at the car and after considering heading around to Elgol I decided to head back in search of something different on the way home. Far from different but who can resist stopping at this spot when the last of the light is illuminating the castle. Taken with a ten stopper to "erase" the tourists milling about.


Eilean Donan Castle - 3 minute exposure by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

6. Straight after the sun dipped behind me I could see the glen still catching some sun so jumped in the car and made my way down to Loch Duich. This was waiting for me by the Kintail Hotel.


Loch Duich - Kyle of Lochalsh by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

Overall a great weekend and lucky with the weather - beats trekking round the shops :lol:

Any comments or critique welcome.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Fantastic photos - really admired them on Flickr! Number 6 for me but all are epic!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great pictures. 

I did click on this thread thinking there was a free weekend in the Highlands on offer though.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'm with you! Not in terms of photography ability, but in loving the highlands.

I've visited the highlands and west coast of Scotland every year I can remember. 

I love the place, in the middle of everywhere with the best scenery this side of New Zealand.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Fantastic photos - really admired them on Flickr! Number 6 for me but all are epic!


Cheers Ed - I've been working away on some of my own presets and actions in photoshop. Trying to get most of it done in camera though, I feel thats helped me improve a lot the past wee while. I'm almost at the stage now where I just run an action, couple of tweaks and I'm done. 5 mins tops on each image. Mind you, living up here makes it easy to take nice shots.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't beat it. Was down there in the car myself last weekend. Invergarry, Plockton, Kyle and home. Did it a few weeks back on the bike which was even better.


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW- just WOW


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Great work !!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, just wow!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Those are fantastic.No.2 is my fav.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the castle one best - they're all great though. 

Reminds me (although yours are better) of the back grounds you used to get on windows XP


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bloody hell, they are some awesome shots.

My favourites are the last two pictures, dare I say, because they look the most "untouched".


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning no 6 then 4 very nice over there


----------

